

An honest guide to the San Francisco startup life - coffeebite
https://medium.com/@padlet/an-honest-guide-to-the-san-francisco-startup-life-6df13d23689

======
justinlardinois
"Most companies in the Bay Area have obvious names:

\- Evernote makes note taking apps

\- Optimizely lets you optimize your websites

\- Google lets you google anything on the Internet"

bahahaha

------
ridruejo
“Do things that don’t scale.” This is why our first hire was a lousy mountain
climber.

:)

------
shopinterest
True Story - Missing are the rent prices that eat 70% of your paycheck plus
having 4 roommates on a 1 bedroom apt and the fact that every and any food you
can think of is already served as a $14 burrito here.

------
tonybaroneee
Thanks for the laugh :)

------
Pyxl101
Keep writing! This is great.

~~~
nichochar
Yes keep writing! Content and style were really good here

------
jeffbarg
This is hilarious

